# Battlefield.4.XBOX360-iMARS



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Battlefield.4.XBOX360-iMARS*
Region free seems to be the order of the day.

Newest in Call of Duty's main rival series. There is probably some preorder DLC and such doing the rounds.

Battlefield 4 is the genre-defining action blockbuster made from moments that blur the line between game and glory. Fueled by the next-generation power and fidelity of Frostbite 3, Battlefield 4 provides a visceral, dramatic experience unlike any other.

Only in Battlefield can you demolish the buildings shielding your enemy. Only in Battlefield will you lead an assault from the back of a gun boat. Battlefield grants you the freedom to do more and be more while playing to your strengths and carving your own path to victory.

In addition to its hallmark multiplayer, Battlefield 4 features an intense, dramatic character-driven campaign that starts with the evacuation of American VIPs from Shanghai and follows your squad's struggle to find its way home.

There is no comparison. Immerse yourself in the glorious chaos of all-out war, found only in Battlefield.

The item will not work with any next version of the hardware.

*Video* PC vs 360 graphics differences, some commentary.

*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
░                                         
                                ░     ░                                          
                                 ░   ░░       ░                                  
                          ░      ░░   ░░        ░                                
                           ░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░                                 
                           ░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░                               
                            ░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░                       
          ▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄           
         █        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █          
       ██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██        
     ▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄      
    ░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒     
    ██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██     
   ▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌    
    ▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████     
     ▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓      
      ▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓       
        ███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░       
         ░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█         
        ▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████             
        ████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓             
        ▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█          
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█        
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████       
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████       
     ▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓       
 ██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██     
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██   
     ▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██ 
   ▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓    
  ▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓   
 ▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓  
 ▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓  
  ▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓   
   ▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓    
     ▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓      
        ▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓         
           ▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█         
       ▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█         
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒ 
 ▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒  
   ▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒     
   ▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒        
   ▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒            
   ▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒                
    ▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒                   
     ██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███                 
      ██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██               
       ▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███              
                                        ▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓            
    ▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓           
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓ 
   ▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓   
      ██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓        
       ██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓      
       ▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓      
        ▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓     
         ▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓     
          ▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓      
            ▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░      
              ▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░      
               ▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░     
               ▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░     
               ▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░     
               ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░     
               ███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░     
                 ████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░      
                                   ▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░       
                                       ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀        
                                            ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░            
  █▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█   
  ██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██   
  ▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
  █───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
        Title.............:    Battlefield 4                       
        Retail Date.......:    29/10/13                             
        Platform..........:    XBOX360                                     
        Region............:    RF                                           
        Genre.............:    Action                               
                                                                          
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
               
                  enjoy! 
                                                       TRUST YOURSELF!           
                                                                           
                                                                                
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                                                                
                  Wanna join our group?                                         
                                                                                
                  We Need:                                                       
                  - Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
                  - If you like the game, buy it! We did.
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                        
                               SPARKS - RELOADED
                                                                                
  ▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
   █▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
  ░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
  ▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
  ▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
  █▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
  ▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
   ███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
    ▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
      ▀                                ▀▀                                ▀
```


----------

